
Burnout – early detection and avoidance (before it's too late) - liveweird
https://no-kill-switch.ghost.io/burnout-early-detection-and-avoidance/
======
diminoten
The part of this that actually hits closest to home for me is the fact that my
performance can't scale. I _need_ to grow my ability to be highly performant
into something I can spread onto others, or else I will hit a wall, career
wise, and the skills needed to do that aren't the kinds of skills you can dump
80 hours into (people don't get back to you as fast as a unit test does).

------
serpix
my number one meter is sleep quality. Two burnouts after this is the most
reliable metric. Two nights of poor sleep is serious, very serious. I've
learned to take action to prevent prolonged stress, even changing gigs with my
dream stack but sky high stress.

I'd rather be unemployed living in a tent than going through burnout recovery
ever again.

------
kwhat4
> If you detect any of these syndromes...

This was basically the job description that destroyed my career.

